# tomato cages vs bamboo stakes



## grass hopper (Feb 13, 2016)

was thinking on changing from stakes to tomato cages. anyone used both and have a preference?? thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2016)

Stakes allow you to design your cage AND allows you to support your girl where she needs it.
Another words the cage fits her, ,, not her fitting to the cage.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Feb 13, 2016)

It all comes down to personal preference. I have tried stakes, trellis, and cages. I personally prefer the tomato cages.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2016)

Indoors the cages work well especially when put on when they are small. Out doors is another deal.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2016)

Thats because cages are easy. Requires nothing but putting them in the ground. I like to personalize my grow with my girls because i dont do large grows. I use tomato cages with tomatoes.


----------



## zem (Feb 14, 2016)

i prefer lightweight chicken wire screen, you still will need a mechanism to raise and lower it but if done right, will be easier to use than sticks, cage or tying imo


----------



## bud88 (Feb 14, 2016)

I started using the stretchable trellis my last grow. I was using bamboo stakes. Outside I use cages on my tomatoes and have used the metal hoops on my MJ plants. I guess it depends on the situation. But so far my favorite is the stretchable trellis indoors.  I'm growing in a tent so I have the frame to hook to which makes it easy, but if the top buds get too heavy I still have to tie them with plant wire..


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 14, 2016)

thanks for info. i have a fairly time consuming grow. if i can cut dn time, would be great. gonna try half cages and have expandable trellis. perfect time to do know. THANKS!!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Feb 14, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats because cages are easy. Requires nothing but putting them in the ground. I like to personalize my grow with my girls because i dont do large grows. I use tomato cages with tomatoes.


I never said I used them in my "large" grow. I actually use trellis on all the girls. I said I "prefer" them, and that preference comes from my "small" grow days. I can also tell you that my "large" grow has more personal touches than any small grow could dream of.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2016)

I use tomato cages turned upside down, when needed.


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 14, 2016)

Usually before i get done staking,(harvest day), I have in 6 to 10 stakes per plant, times 20 to 25 plants. Too many. Looking forward to trying both methods. 

Hey ducky, why upside down. Wouldn't this compress all growth into one tight area?? Esplain please. THANKS guys!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 14, 2016)

I use tomato cages if the plants are small enough.  If they are large, I usually use dowels as bamboo stakes are often too flimsy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 14, 2016)

AluminumMonster said:


> I never said I used them in my "large" grow. I actually use trellis on all the girls. I said I "prefer" them, and that preference comes from my "small" grow days. I can also tell you that my "large" grow has more personal touches than any small grow could dream of.



Cool Little Brother.  Sounds good to me. :smoke1:


----------



## mrcane (Feb 14, 2016)

Haven't used any yet.????.... Since I have a couple stands of bamboo, I'll go with it for the inside plants..Just a few... looking at some 20 gal pots, with a heavy gauge tomato cage built in....For a couple outside plants...


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 15, 2016)

@ gh---6-10 stakes per plant is quite a bit of work i'm sure---i have used both and both have appropriate applications---please share a photo of your application so we can advise accordingly---6-10 branches on a single plant staked up because the flowers are too heavy for their own good is a sight i would like to see :farm:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2016)

> Hey ducky, why upside down. Wouldn't this compress all growth into one tight area??



Keep trunk inside cage. Mid branches grow through. Legs can be bent to where needed


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 15, 2016)

pcduck said:


> Keep trunk inside cage. Mid branches grow through. Legs can be bent to where needed


 
thanks duck! i bought a couple tom. cages at home depot 56 inch, maybe. anyway they stand nicely, upside down, and support well on those leggy bitches. i did cut the legs (eye removers) off with 18 in. bolt cutters. they also slipped over my 5 gal smrt pot and stand as well. NICE!! thanks bud



orangesunshine said:


> @ gh---6-10 stakes per plant is quite a bit of work i'm sure---i have used both and both have appropriate applications---please share a photo of your application so we can advise accordingly---6-10 branches on a single plant staked up because the flowers are too heavy for their own good is a sight i would like to see :farm:


 
 i must have weak girls. maybe i should trim more. i see how much alot guys take off bottom half or even 2/3rds. 2 grows ago, a had a couple of plants with so many stakes it was hard to get water nozzel thru. to 2nd row deep.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 16, 2016)

When your buds are that heavy, ,,thats a nice problem to have. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------

